# New MistKing ZipDrip Systems



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I was making a video for the website, figured I'll post it here since you guys may be interested to see what's new. 

Check out how cool the new systems perform when switched on/off. Not a drop after misting is done. This will come in very handy for those of you that don't have drained tanks.

the noise you hear is actually from cooling fans running in my frog room, pump is very quiet and is in the cabinet so you can't even hear it. I seem to make more noise pressing the button 

The new systems have the ZipDrip valve which dumps all the pressure our of the lines when misting is done. 

YouTube - nozzle 512x384


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

My system is stuck in customs, I can't wait to set it up!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Marty,

The two connectors off of the valve... where do they connect to? I assume there's a way to plug the valve into a normal 110 volt outlet?

Also, do you think it'd be possible to make solenoid valves that completely shut off the line so one could program certain tanks to mist more often than others?

Thanks,

-Nish


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

MINE should be here any day


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Hopkins said:


> My system is stuck in customs, I can't wait to set it up!


probably not... a lot of the times the tracking info gets updated on the day of delivery. Give it few more days.



nish07 said:


> Hey Marty,
> 
> The two connectors off of the valve... where do they connect to? I assume there's a way to plug the valve into a normal 110 volt outlet?


valve bridges the side that's under pressure and the side that comes from the reservoir. When misting stops, it dumps all the water back to the reservoir. I have valves and power adapters so any system can be converted into a zip drip system. Valves are here
this is how they connect. Left side goes to the nozzles right side goes to the reservoir.













nish07 said:


> Also, do you think it'd be possible to make solenoid valves that completely shut off the line so one could program certain tanks to mist more often than others?


You could, but not with this valve. Normally closed valve would probably work better.




gary1218 said:


> MINE should be here any day


WOOT WOOT !!!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Marty,

I wasn't asking about the water tube connectors but the electrical connectors. Also, does this valve bypass the pump somehow? You stated one one side goes to nozzles and other to reservoir. Is the pump in line somehow?

-Nish


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

nish07 said:


> Hey Marty,
> 
> I wasn't asking about the water tube connectors but the electrical connectors. Also, does this valve bypass the pump somehow? You stated one one side goes to nozzles and other to reservoir. Is the pump in line somehow?
> 
> -Nish


While I can't say for sure, but it looks like the solenoid wires fit in between the pump and power cord. That's the way it looks wired in the picture.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

The pump attaches onto the valve, and the second port on the valve attaches to the adapter.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

You can see how the valve connects in the pic. Pic actually shows the new ZipDrip system for $189

As for the electrical, I made Y-connectors that connects the valve to the pump. This way you only need one transformer to run both.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey again Marty,

Does this make it impossible to retrofit to an advanced misting system?

-Nish



Marty said:


> You can see how the valve connects in the pic. Pic actually shows the new ZipDrip system for $189
> 
> As for the electrical, I made Y-connectors that connects the valve to the pump. This way you only need one transformer to run both.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

You were right, it wasn't stuck in customs. The mailman delivered it today. This is such an awesome piece of equipment! It's true there is no dripping when the pump is shut off!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Not at all. do you have 3/8" tubign on both sides of the pump?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, does the valve come with it's own power supply though?

-Nish


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

nish07 said:


> Yeah, does the valve come with it's own power supply though?
> 
> -Nish


Yes it does. All you'd need to retrofit your system for it is the valve MistKing :: Value Fittings :: ZipDrip Valve 1/4 and a one of these MistKing :: Misting Accessories :: 3/8" to 1/4" Unequal Tee Connector


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm going to assume (since I have the advanced system already) all I would need to do is reduce the tube from resevoir to valve to pump to 1/4" at some point (I'd assume between the valve and the pump. Why exactly do I need the reducing 'T'?

Also, will reducing the reservoir to pump tubing to 1/4" from 3/8" cause a reduction in the pump's ability to create pressure (less nozzles)?

-Nish


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely a cool little invention you have there Marty. Do you think you will incorporate this into the pumps some day?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

nish07 said:


> I'm going to assume (since I have the advanced system already) all I would need to do is reduce the tube from resevoir to valve to pump to 1/4" at some point (I'd assume between the valve and the pump. Why exactly do I need the reducing 'T'?
> 
> Also, will reducing the reservoir to pump tubing to 1/4" from 3/8" cause a reduction in the pump's ability to create pressure (less nozzles)?
> 
> -Nish



With the reducing T, all you do is splice the supply line from reservoir to pump and plug in the reducing T, then you plug in the 1/4" part into the valve. (of course you could also just run a 1/4" tube from the valve and put it into the reservoir. Reducing T makes it cleaner)

Then you cut your 1/4" line that goes to your nozzles and plug in the other end of the valve.



AlexRible said:


> Definitely a cool little invention you have there Marty. Do you think you will incorporate this into the pumps some day?


Thanks... maybe, for now this is it and it's working great!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Marty,

How exactly does the valve dump the pressure? The lines need to stay primed don't they?

I'm assuming it releases some pressure but not all?

-Nish


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

releases all pressure on the side that's pressurized. Pump does not loose its prime at all.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Marty

We picked one from you at the reptile show in mississauga. It's pretty slick ,and easy to install as well. We'll be needing another one soon. It'll be on a different floor of the house. NO MORE SQUIRT BOTTLE!

Glenn & Laura


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

*****************

Just a friendly reminder. Please be careful your comments aren't encroaching into vendor feedback territory. Questions are fine, the odd comment I can understand but if all you have to say is how well or not the products work, it will need to be removed (and you will incur an infraction) as per the site rules.

Thanks for understanding 

*****************


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Great! I might be at the next show... now 100% sure yet.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

wowzers....


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

just re-read my last post "now" should read "not"


----------

